# Just wanted to see if i could post a pic



## Tomfish (17 May 2012)

Fought a torrential downpour in Lao to get this, doubt i'll best it!
[imghttp://www.flickr.com/photos/26349552@N07/7191792372/][/img]


----------



## Tomfish (17 May 2012)

hmmm... I suspected it wouldn't work   I don't seem to have much luck with computers. Any help would be greatly appreciated by this appearent ludite

Cheers


----------



## rolexbene (17 May 2012)

you are missing a ] tag on the first bit, I normally just click share on flickr then copy the BB code.

I just tried your link and it does not work try getting the like from the BB code share bit on flickr you can then remove everything outside the  tags if you dont want in to link to your flickr.


----------



## BigTom (17 May 2012)

Almost there Tom, you just got a close bracket in the wrong place, and you need the URL of the image itself, not the page its on (normally right-clicking the image will give you the option to copy the URL, unless it's wrapped up in some other code, which might be the case with flickr - don't use it myself).

Should be 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Like this (this is Tomfish's image) -


----------



## Tomfish (19 May 2012)

Thanks for the help. I can get on with beginning my journal now


----------



## Tomfish (21 Jun 2012)

Right, second try


----------



## Tomfish (21 Jun 2012)

Eh! Why like this? Help possible?

The format was


----------



## spyder (21 Jun 2012)

I use tinypic for speed and simplicity. Just copy the link with tags already in place for forums.


----------



## JenCliBee (21 Jun 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> I use tinypic for speed and simplicity. Just copy the link with tags already in place for forums.




I do the same with photobucket lol.... seems so much more straight forward than flickr


----------



## johnski (21 Jun 2012)

Tomfish said:
			
		

> Eh! Why like this? Help possible?
> 
> The format was



I've never used flikr, but a valid image link will have the file name and extension on the end.


----------



## Tomfish (21 Jun 2012)

Thanks for all help, but I still cant get it to work. Is there anyone out there who does use flickr who could tell me what they do?


----------



## RoughIt (21 Jun 2012)

When you click on 'Share' for your image in Flickr, you then click on 'Grab Html/BBCode', which results in:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/26349552@N07/7191792372/" title="P1010714-014 by tom with pictures, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7094/7191792372_1443fc2a08.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="P1010714-014"></a>

The only part that is needed to be added between the 'Img' tags on the post you are creating has been highlighted red above.

Unfortunately the whole code has to be copied and pasted, then edited after.

Hope that makes sense.   

Doug.


----------



## Tomfish (21 Jun 2012)

nice one Doug, it worked! I coudn't be more grateful


----------



## RoughIt (22 Jun 2012)

Tomfish said:
			
		

> nice one Doug, it worked! I coudn't be more grateful



It took me ages to work out how to do it after seeing this thread.
I've never posted an image or used any of the sharing sites (maybe once I've learnt to grow plants properly and start a proper scape), but I do get a bit OCD when I see a thread like this.   
It seems a complicated way compared with other image sharing site's methods.
Does anybody know of a shorter way when using Flickr ?

Doug.


----------

